# Eating anything to get kcals in?



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

Trying to bulk as cleanly as possible and shooting for around 300 kcals above my maintenance. However, today I have not eaten a lot at all. Would I be able to eat something sh*tty like a macdonalds? I don't want to put on too much fat, but surely if it fit's my kcals I will be ok? Any help?


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

as long as it all fits in with your macros then i dont see the problem really


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

I'd say its fine. A big mac is not actually that bad. As long as you hit macros its all about kcals in vs kcals out.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

id go with a pizza, or homemade burgers and oven chips over mcdonalds tbh, just so much salt in mcd's. If it really is a one off then it wont hurt and crack on. But if your needing to do this a good few times a week then need to find a better option.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

yeah it's just today. Been rushed off my feet tbh. Going to make a home made weight gainer now and get some tuna down me. Then atleast I've added a few couple of hundred more kcals.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pint of full fat milk is pretty easy, that's about 400 cals.

If you're struggling to eat 3000 cals a day good luck with your bulk!


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Got a supermarket nearby? Whole chicken from the deli counter :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Pint of full fat milk is pretty easy, that's about 400 cals.
> 
> If you're struggling to eat 3000 cals a day good luck with your bulk!


I'm usually good at eating  just today, barely any food in, and it's now 3p.m.

I'll chuck pint of full fat ilk in blender, whey, maybe some ice cream and some penut butter. That should do it


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

J89 said:


> Got a supermarket nearby? Whole chicken from the deli counter :thumb:


Mums taken my car


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Mums taken my car


Bus or walk lazy cnut :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

For the next time mate as said above, full fat milk and peanut butter but add a banana in. Awesome!! Or get a good quality mass gainer?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> I'm usually good at eating  just today, barely any food in, and it's now 3p.m.
> 
> I'll chuck pint of full fat ilk in blender, whey, maybe some ice cream and some penut butter. That should do it


stick some oats in there too :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

Usually have whey and oats for brekkie  But might start bumping that up a bit too in the mornings. Seems like the easiest and most convienient time to get quite a few cals in.

I ended up having a maccies in the end boys. Got it bought for me so it's not all bad. And I hadnt had one in a while  Wont be making it a habit though!

Cheers for all the input!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Bus or walk lazy cnut :lol:


Live in the coooountrrraaaaaaaay side mate. Absolute treck!


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

olive oil mate put it in your shakes 125kcals a tablespoon


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

get a bag of honey roast cashew or peanuts nuts down ya


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Live in the coooountrrraaaaaaaay side mate. Absolute treck!


Get a tracktor?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

DORIAN said:


> olive oil mate put it in your shakes 125kcals a tablespoon


I tried this actually yesterday mate, it's good can't really taste it tbh. Thought was going to taste weird. Think It's just a case of bumping everything up tbh, with things like olive oil


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> get a bag of honey roast cashew or peanuts nuts down ya


Haaha i'll go buy some later


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Get a tracktor?


Have you seen how much they cost mate? Absolute forrrtuneee


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Have you seen how much they cost mate? Absolute forrrtuneee


Well, I've got a brand new combine harvester, and I'll give you the key if ya like?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> Well, I've got a brand new combine harvester, and I'll give you the key if ya like?


Because I've got 20 acre's?


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Mums taken my car


Walk there, but walk backwards instead as walking forward will burn calories, whereas walking backwards doesn't lol

Eat nuts, fruit, drink shakes


----------

